
No hacker is an island - znpy
http://nongnu.org/geiser/geiser_6.html#No-hacker-is-an-island
======
znpy
I wanted to share this link because I find this to be a beautiful

example of how sending something simple as an e-mail to thank for

writing a piece of software or giving some feedback/suggestion

can be a very big stimulus in keeping writing the software.

